# How do I halter train my goat?



## joshua______ (Oct 20, 2016)

The other day i bought a goat halter for my young little buckling, I have never trained a goat to walk beside me and I want to give it a goIs there anybody that could give me some tips and advice on how to train him? 
Thanks


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I've never used a halter with my goats, but I have halter broken foals and horses and I assume it's the same. Are you going to leave it on 24/7 or just when you need to handle your goat? I have collars on all my goats, made out of leather so that if they get caught on something, it can break where nylon collars won't. 
First, put the halter on the goat, making sure it fits correctly. 
You don't want it loose because they can get caught on hooks, branches, their own feet (scratching) etc. You definitely don't want it too tight. You should be able to put 2 fingers between muzzle area and the noseband. The throatlatch should be just tight enough that it can't slip off over the ears. If you are going to leave it on the goat 24/7 check it regularly to make sure it is in safe condition (mine chew on each others collars) and that it still fits properly. Heads grow, halters don't.

Okay, now that you have the halter on and it's secure, leave the goat alone for a while to get used to it. Then, attach a "strong" lead rope and get started! Depending on your strength and the goats size, I would start in a secure area in case it gets loose. Get some treats and slowly put pressure on the lead, the goat will most likely balk, and attempt to pull back. Stand still and be the POST.
Once they figure out pulling back doesn't release the pressure, and they make 1 step forward, reward them. After they are accustomed to the lead/pressure, you can slowly but with no hesitation start walking forward, give them plenty of lead without losing control and if they move forward with you once the pressure hits, Great! give them a treat. If they balk when the pressure hits them,stop, stand still keeping constant pressure on the halter and wait until they take 1 step forward. Reward them and begin again. It won't take many attempts, and it really is a good thing to teach them. I don't want to have to lift/carry a 175 lb goat in case of emergency.

My goats lead, I just need to teach them to heel now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice above.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Good advice above.


aww, (blushing) thanks. Hope it helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome, that is how I train the goaties here.


----------

